# inexpensive .22 revolver not cowboy type?



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

I am looking for a .22 cal revolver in the 300 dollar price range. I have found several inexpensive used .22's in the local gun shops but they all look like Wild Wild West cowboy guns. I would use the gun for fun plinking and small game hunting so i am guessing that i would need at least a 5 inch barrel. Is that right? 

I have a glock 19 and a .22 rifle and have my heart set on a .22 revolver pistol for this purchase.

Is there a revolver in the 300's or close to it that dosent resemble the old cowboy pistols?


----------



## Semi-jacketed (May 1, 2008)

Those "cowboy" type or "Wild Wild West" revolvers you're looking at are called single action revolvers. From your posting, it appears you are looking for a double action revolver. The only thing that would be near your price point of decent quality would be the Taurus line of .22 revolvers (or Rossi, same company). However, they do have quality control issues. The designs and metal are excellent. It's the execution that can sometimes be a bit off. Find one in a store and look it over.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Your best chance is a Taurus Model 94 or a used H&R 929/939 series revolver. My $.02.


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I found a few on galleryofguns.com

http://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/...&cat=1&type=Revolver&cal=22LR&fin=All&sit=All

http://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/...&cat=1&type=Revolver&cal=22LR&fin=All&sit=All

Even if I cant find one used the price wouldnt be to bad new.

hmmmmm neverming on the Comanche http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=294956


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought this Taurus 94 new at my local shop for $329. Shoots very nice.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 cruzthepug 

Nice looking gun :smt023


:smt1099


----------



## newtaurusowner (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone here have any first hand experience with the Charter Arms Pathfinder .22's?


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

S&W made or makes several. Model 317 comes to mind as one of them. Might be able to find a good used on on gunbroker in your price range.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*How to Buy a Really Good Gun, Cheap:*
• Buy a _used_ gun. Doing this just about doubles the power of your money.
• Get a time-limited, _written_, money-back guarantee.
• Take your "new" gun to a good gunsmith, and ask him to find out what's wrong with it. If it gets a clean bill of health, keep it. If not, return it and start again.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

If you can find one of those ugly 6" 929s, buy it. 9 shot very accurate . You won't wear it out. JBR


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

newtaurusowner said:


> Anyone here have any first hand experience with the Charter Arms Pathfinder .22's?


Yep, love mine.


----------

